# كيفية صناعة التنر - ضرورى وعاجل جدا



## mshegypt (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء 
تحية طيبة ,, وبعد

انا اريد ان اعمل فى تصنيع التنر ولكن ليس لدى الخبرة فى هذا المجال
فأرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء من لدية خبرة فى ( كيفية التصنيع - اماكن بيع المواد الخام )
او اى عضو يستطيع المساعدة فى هذا المجال باى شكل ان يرسل رسالة على الخاص
انتظر الردود اخوتى الكرام وواثق من المساعدة وانا جاد جدا جدا جدا 

شــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا 
​


----------



## mshegypt (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه يا جماعة مفيش حد يعرف اى معلومات ممكن تساعد ولا ايه​


----------



## مازن81 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ابحث في المنتدى فيوجد اكثر من موضوع يشرح عملية صناعة التنر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267199.html
تفضل اخى الكريم


----------



## mshegypt (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا اخى العزيز (" محمد حسن توكة ") على المساعدة وان كنت اطمع فى الاتصال المباشر بك عبر الايميل او عبر الهاتف ان امكن ذلك اكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## حماده_1972 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## ahmed egypt20 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا محمد توكة


----------

